# Elsa Tentsmuir Forest



## craigieboy90 (Mar 1, 2014)

Elsa in her favourite enviroment Tentsmuir forest. Enjoy


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Elsa, you are gorgeous! She reminds me of my Bonnie when she was younger. You've got some great hiking spots!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome video. Elsa is one beautiful happy dog. Absolutely loved it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Great video and music! Love Elsa's favorite hiking spot!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

AWESOME VIDEO!!!!! Great way to start my day, thank you!!!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Awesome video!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Not just a video, a fabulous production. Elsa looks great and so happy.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Nice to see a beautiful Golden from the homeland of all Goldens!

The forest looks like a perfect place for a dog: water, nice trails, looks like no wild animal threats (unlike Florida! Alligators, snakes, bears, etc., etc.) and so peaceful.

Lucky Elsa! Lucky you! She looks like she is so happy just being a dog and doing what she likes.


----------



## craigieboy90 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks guys. Yes were quite lucky here, Within an hour from my house I can be in the Cairngorm national park, we live on the coast so are spoilt for choice of beaches, not to mention all the lochs and forest and like you said no threat of any wild animals.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Wonderful Videography. Mind sharing what type of equipment you used to film that?

Great photos too, you are quite talented.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

craigieboy90 said:


> Thanks guys. Yes were quite lucky here, Within an hour from my house I can be in the Cairngorm national park, we live on the coast so are spoilt for choice of beaches, not to mention all the lochs and forest and like you said no threat of any wild animals.


Stunning pictures of Elsa! I'm so jealous of your landscape.  I hope you enlarge a couple of these pictures on canvas. They would be great!


----------



## craigieboy90 (Mar 1, 2014)

GoldenCamper said:


> Wonderful Videography. Mind sharing what type of equipment you used to film that?
> 
> Great photos too, you are quite talented.


Thanks for the compliments, filmed using go pro hero 3+ with stabiliser and edited using the go pro free software and pictures taken on a Nikon 3100.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Just watched your video again (with sound this time) -- absolutely perfect match of music with the movie! My husband and I both just love it and will probably watch it again. Very professionally done (are you a professional or a serious amateur?).

Love your use of color and texture in the shots of Elsa. Beautiful work done obviously with a lot of thought and love.


----------



## craigieboy90 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks. I'm a complete amateur. Always enjoyed photography but just recently (Christmas) got the go pro and enjoy going on a long hike with elsa and filming.


----------

